# CNC بال USB ببرنامج BetaV1.7



## المغترب63 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مع برنامج *BetaV1.7 يمكن أن تشغل ماكنة ال CNC بواسطة منفذ الUSB .*

*يتطلب أن تعمل توصيلة اليكترونية بسيطة بواسطة ال PIC18F4550 .*

- تحميل صور اللوحة المطبوعة . أو ال G Code لحفر اللوحة بواسطة ال cnc 

- ملف ال hex لل Pic .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير يا اخي العزيز سعد


----------



## المغترب63 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

في خدمتك أخ طارق وكل الأخوان الاعزاء , أرجو أن يكون قد أفادك .

أخوك أمير


----------



## احمد نزيه (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايار اونصال (11 يونيو 2014)

اخي الكريم عندي ماكنه صيني 3 محاور ممكن اتحكم في الماكنه من البرنامج 
وشكرا


----------

